# Removal companies - shipping goods from Aus to Ger



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi guys,
So the move is happening in April next year, getting super excited!

We’re planning on selling most things, but I want to keep many of my cool books/coffee table books, a couple of electronic appliances and maybe send over a suitcase of my business clothes. 
Does anyone have any preferred removalists, or know if it’s east enough to buy space in a shipping container to send goods overseas? Is it expensive? Has anyone done it?

Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

